# Subs in MN



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for subs in SW MN


----------



## mnlefty (Sep 17, 2009)

mossballs said:


> Looking for subs in SW MN


Throw the word out in the MN weather thread... way more people to see it there.


----------



## Chawnchawn (Jan 4, 2017)

mossballs said:


> Looking for subs in SW MN


We're in Fargo, but we may be able to help depending on the location.


----------

